# Minors?



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I had a ride today where when I arrived, an adult walked their kid, maybe 12 or so, to the truck and told me to take them to the food court entrance at the mall where she was meeting another adult..

I took the ride, but then 1stared them so I wouldn't get them again.

Is that reasonable? I am still new, (only 155 rides), so I am still trying to figure out dos and donts.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Never transport an unaccompanied minor. Mom saying to does not absolve you of potential liability.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you account will be banned for driving minors with lyft. next time call lyft tell them why you drove off they will pay you the 5 dollars. 
i called uber they told me i am allowed to drive minors in my area if i do not then i can cancel the ride with out hurting my record.
if you do not have a dash camera you need to pass on these rides this is a serious issue .


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Just make it a point to never take unaccompanied minors (under 18) in your car. 

The trouble that can cause is simply not worth it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Just make it a point to never take unaccompanied minors (under 18) in your car.
> 
> The trouble that can cause is simply not worth it.


trouble is when you hit your 40s every girl or guy starts to look very young and the minors sometimes look older then they should.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> trouble is when you hit your 40s every girl or guy starts to look very young and the minors sometimes look older then they should.


I get that, I'm far older than 40. But I've never really thought that a call to a high school to pick up should not cause me pause.

Hell, as old as I am, Mick Jagger looks like a kid!


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanx for the info, wont be doing that again....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I get that, I'm far older than 40. But I've never really thought that a call to a high school to pick up should not cause me pause.
> 
> Hell, as old as I am, Mick Jagger looks like a kid!


the way i do it. if they look mature older then 18 most girls do ill drive them. 80 % of my pax are female. i am not a bar i am not asking for id from every pax .


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Look them in the eyes and ask: Are you 18?

If they’re too dumb to say yes they’re too young to ride.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

i had a highschool pickup and when i arrived i asked her how old are you. dumb girl said she was 19 lol hahahah i'm like ya okay. your 19 and your in grade 12 umm okay there. waited out the timer and clicked no show. eventually we will get reasons to cancel a ride and this will be one of the reasons.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> i had a highschool pickup and when i arrived i asked her how old are you. dumb girl said she was 19 lol hahahah i'm like ya okay. your 19 and your in grade 12 umm okay there. waited out the timer and clicked no show. eventually we will get reasons to cancel a ride and this will be one of the reasons.


some people graduate @ 19


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> some people graduate @ 19


Ya not here. That was the case back when we had grade 13 but being 19 at 12 is not usual at all here.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> I had a ride today where when I arrived, an adult walked their kid, maybe 12 or so, to the truck and told me to take them to the food court entrance at the mall where she was meeting another adult..
> 
> I took the ride, but then 1stared them so I wouldn't get them again.
> 
> Is that reasonable? I am still new, (only 155 rides), so I am still trying to figure out dos and donts.


Straight from Rohit's mouth. I'm sure Lyft's the same.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

New2This said:


> Straight from Rohit's mouth. I'm sure Lyft's the same.
> 
> View attachment 282704


Someone setup a fake pax account and see if anything actually happends


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

New2This said:


> Straight from Rohit's mouth. I'm sure Lyft's the same.
> 
> View attachment 282704


interesting. uber gave me bad information. according to what you have posted. i will call them tomorrow to get an update on this. the phone support told me i could pick up minors or cancel if i did not good about picking them up. ill update you tomorrow if its slow ill call.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> interesting. uber gave me bad information. according to what you have posted. i will call them tomorrow to get an update on this. the phone support told me i could pick up minors or cancel if i did not good about picking them up. ill update you tomorrow if its slow ill call.


Don't rely on phone support. They are probably in in different Country that has different laws. Google is your friend. www.google.com, Uber minors. Not difficult.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Don't rely on phone support. They are probably in in different Country that has different laws. Google is your friend. www.google.com, Uber minors. Not difficult.


Can minors use Uber or Lyft?
No, not allowed by *Uber or Lyft*. ... You cannot call an *Uber or Lyft* for your teenagers under 18, as they are not allowed to ride unless they are accompanied by an adult.Sep 11, 2018


----------



## Olddude (Nov 25, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> you account will be banned for driving minors with lyft. next time call lyft tell them why you drove off they will pay you the 5 dollars.
> i called uber they told me i am allowed to drive minors in my area if i do not then i can cancel the ride with out hurting my record.
> if you do not have a dash camera you need to pass on these rides this is a serious issue .


 you can't call Lyft anymore they took their phone number off


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Olddude said:


> you can't call Lyft anymore they took their phone number off


it is still there. you need to click on a old trip and click a few other things it will show up, its a pain in the ass to find but its there


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Olddude said:


> you can't call Lyft anymore they took their phone number off


Hahahaha!! True story??


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Can't wait for the first quarterly report


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

Fact is that they do a good job off hiding that we don't drive passengers who are minors. Then they turn a blind eye, and if anything goes down, they claim to be a technology company, and we are independent contractors.


----------



## Bridgette Conncer (Jan 11, 2019)

METRO3 said:


> Ya not here. That was the case back when we had grade 13 but being 19 at 12 is not usual at all here.


My daughter has a late birthday and we held her back a year. She will be 19 (5 months from 20) when she graduates. The plus is she is dual enrolled as a HS freshman


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> you account will be banned for driving minors with lyft. next time call lyft tell them why you drove off they will pay you the 5 dollars.
> i called uber they told me i am allowed to drive minors in my area if i do not then i can cancel the ride with out hurting my record.
> if you do not have a dash camera you need to pass on these rides this is a serious issue .


You are completely wrong in terms of driving minors. You are NOT allowed to drive them. Since you cannot even spell the name of your supposed location/state, Michigan, I presume you are a troll from overseas handing out false information to drivers. Here in the states you are liable for those under age and if you lived in the states you would know it is extremely litigious thus a driver can be accused of really anything. I saw a later post with your poor grammar which further reiterates that you are likely a troll from overseas passing out false information to drivers.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> You are completely wrong in terms of driving minors. You are NOT allowed to drive them. Since you cannot even spell the name of your supposed location/state, Michigan, I presume you are a troll from overseas handing out false information to drivers. Here in the states you are liable for those under age and if you lived in the states you would know it is extremely litigious thus a driver can be accused of really anything. I saw a later post with your poor grammar which further reiterates that you are likely a troll from overseas passing out false information to drivers.


That's not trolling, that's our education system at work...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> You are completely wrong in terms of driving minors. You are NOT allowed to drive them. Since you cannot even spell the name of your supposed location/state, Michigan, I presume you are a troll from overseas handing out false information to drivers. Here in the states you are liable for those under age and if you lived in the states you would know it is extremely litigious thus a driver can be accused of really anything. I saw a later post with your poor grammar which further reiterates that you are likely a troll from overseas passing out false information to drivers.


yes yes. i am a troll over seas . i have great health care paid 100 % free . i earn 10 times as much as you . i get paid vacations . i have a huge house paid off . you may work for less then min wage. here we get big money so ha ha !


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

Since I got my dashcam I only ask if they look to be obviously young. Before the cam I was worried about possible allegations of misconduct, or heaven forbid, never dropping the passenger.


----------

